# Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr



## ra_ll_ik (25. Mai 2007)

Moin
ich habe vieles über das für und wieder der Teichbelüftung hier im Forum gelesen. 
Da waren Beiträge die komplett in die Chemie führten und ich nicht mehr folgen konnte, andere waren weniger "tief".
Meine sogenannten Fachbücher raten zur Belüftung. 
Diese Aussage stelle ich auch nicht in Frage. (Filterbelüftung, nicht einfach so ins Wasser sprudeln lassen)

Mir geht es eigentlich darum, zu welcher Marke mir von euch geraten werden kann. 
Ich möchte schon bei einer Membranpumpe wegen dem Geräuschpegel bleiben, aber auch da ist die Auswahl und die Preisspanne riesengroß.
Also, was habt ihr eingebaut? Gebt mir meinen Durchblick wieder.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin,

also ich habe eine "stinknormale" Membranpumpe für 6,- Euro am laufen.
(seit fast 3 Jahren-ohne Ausfall)

Verbrauch 5 Watt - 4 Ausströmsteine sind dort angeschlossen und es funtzt super.

Guck mal bei E...y, unter Membranpumpe oder Belüfterpumpe.

Auf eines musst Du aber achten, die meisten Pumpen müssen trocken gelagert werden, also nicht im freien verwendbar.


----------



## guenter (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo Ralf,

habe auch eine "stinknormale" Membranpumpe. Habe ein Stein im Filter und 

eien im Teich. Bei dem Stein im Filter bildet sich Schaum.

Schadet aber nicht.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Die Membranpumpe sitzt oberhalb des Wasserspiegles in einem geschützen Holzkasten, hier ist auch die restliche Technik wie Steckdosen, Zeitschaltuhren usw. untergebracht.
Somit brauche ich nichts teures wasserdichtes...

Ich habe mich nun für die ACO 9610 entschieden und auch gleich zugeschlagen. 
Ein Belüfterstein kommt in den Filter, der andere in den Bachlauf, sieht bestimmt gut aus...


----------



## Thorsten (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

 .... Sag mal wie das Teil so ist, im Bezug Leistung und Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Mach ich wenn es geliefert wurde...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin
hier der Erfahrungsbericht.
Ich habe den Belüfter erhalten und erstmal gestaunt wie groß das Teil war.
Nachdem ich dann einen Platz in meiner Elektrobox am Teich gefunden habe, konnte der Belüfter seine Arbeit aufnehmen.
Der Belüfter ist nicht spritzwassergeschützt und muß oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche aufgestellt werden. (ohne Rückschlagventile...)
Ich habe dann die vier Luftaustrittsöffnungen mit T-Stücken auf zwei reduziert.
Einen Schlauch habe ich direkt an den Biotec 5.1 an den vorhandenen Anschluß angeklemmt, leider war der Sprudelstein zu groß, so mußte ich auf einen normalen Aquariumsprudelstein zurückgreifen.
Den anderen Schlauch mit dem runden Sprudelstein habe ich einer Vertiefung in meinem Bachlauf eingebaut.
Sieht schön aus...
Das ganze läuft über eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Tagsüber eine Stunde ein, eine Stunde aus.
Nachts zwei Stunden ein und eine Stunde aus.

Das Gerät ist in seiner Leistung regelbar.
Auf min. wird fast keine Luft geliefert, es treten keine Blasen am Sprudelstein aus, auf Stellung max. blübbert es dann ganz heftig, leider wird das Gerät 
dann auch eine wenig lauter. Aber iregendwo muß die Leistung ja auch her kommen...

Ich würde das Teil nicht umbedingt in direkter Nähe zu einer Sitzgruppe installieren, bei mir ist eine Sichtschutzwand dazwischen, so ist es nicht zu hören...

Ich konnte allerdings keine Verbesserung der O2 Werte messen, hatte aber auch vorher keine Probleme damit.
Einzig das Algenwachstum empfinde ich als nicht mehr so extrem.
Vielleicht ist ja was dran, das man mit Belüftung Algen killen kann. 
Ich habe jetzt seit 3 Wochen das UV Licht wegen Medikamentenbehandlung aus und kann keinen stärkeren Wuchs feststellen und das bei Wassertemperaturen von bis zu 26 Grad.

Jetzt gilt es mal abzuwarten wie die Haltbarkeit im Dauerbetrieb ist.


----------



## Silke (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo Ralf,
kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Belüfter und deinem Sprudelstein machen?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Mach ich...erstmal wieder die Akkus laden...wie immer, leer :


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin
die Akkus sind wieder voll, hier sind die Bilder...
Und ihr seht, daß Wasser ist klar, und das nur wegen der Belüftung. :__ nase:


----------



## Silke (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo,
aahh, da sind sie ja, die Bilderchen. 
Ich hab auch so ein Teil hier rumstehen. Hatte ich mal für`s AQ gekauft, kurz gebraucht und seit dem steht es rum. Bist du sicher, das das klare Wasser nur durch die Belüftung kommt? Ich hatte vor einer Woche ziemlich trübes Wasser, aber nach 3 x Regen ist es glasklar.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo

stellt das aber jetzt nicht als direkte Folge dar : 

die Zusammenhänge sind viel komplexer !  

mfG


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Man beachte den :__ nase:


----------



## owl-andre (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin,was hat der "Spaß" denn gekostet?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin
Der Lüfter war komplett mit Schlauch und Steinen.
Inclusive Versand 23€ zu finden bei 123....


----------



## owl-andre (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Reicht die Luftleistung 600l/Std. denn aus?Weil es ist ja eigentlich ein Aquarienbelüfter.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin
meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß die Luftleistung bis 10 m3 ausreichend sein soll. (bei Teichbelüftung)
Ist für mich aber egal, da ich hauptsächlich den Filter belüften will, damit die Bakkis es leichter haben.
Dafür denke ich ist es ausreichend


----------



## owl-andre (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Frage mich aber,wie kann ich einen Filter belüften?Ich habe einen billigen Druckfilter,wie soll das gehen?:crazy:


----------



## owl-andre (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin,ich nochmal  muss ich beim Kauf was beachten bzgl. ltr/min ?Normalerweise sollte doch so ein Teil für das Aquarium reichen,oder nicht?


----------



## Gartenträumer (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hi Andre ist es nicht möglich vor deinem Druckfilter einen kleinen Injektor oder Venturi zu montieren? Damit hast du bestimmt eine Super O² Anreicherung.Ich habe bei mir einen kleinen Kolbenkompr. im Einsatz 6000l/h darüber habe ich einen Korb aus VA Gewebe gelegt und diesen dann mit selbstklebenden Amaflex isoliert. Die Luftansaugung über einen 1/2 " Schlauch in meine Filterkammer verlegt und darauf geachtet das kein Kontakt zu den festen Bauteilen zustande kommt. (Körperschall hält sonst die ganze Bude wach)
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## owl-andre (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Ist das eigentlich egal,wo ich den Sprudelstein hinlege?Hatte irgendwo gelesen,das ich ihn im Winter nicht knapp(ca20cm.) über den Boden legen soll,da die Temp. dort durcheinander kommt.


----------



## Gartenträumer (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Es ist wichtig den Sprudler etwa 20-30 unter der Oberfläche zu plazieren damit die unteren (wärmeren) Wasserschichten (bedingt durch die Anomalie des Wassers Dichte und son zeugs) Nicht verwirbelt werden und somit ein auskühlen der unteren Wasserschichten verhindert wird.Aus diesem Grunde sollte auch nur der Skimmer über den Winter in Betrieb sein.
MfG
Jürgen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

hallo



			
				Gartenträumer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wichtig den Sprudler etwa 20-30 unter der Oberfläche zu plazieren damit die unteren (wärmeren) Wasserschichten (bedingt durch die Anomalie des Wassers Dichte und son zeugs) Nicht verwirbelt werden und somit ein auskühlen der unteren Wasserschichten verhindert wird



diese wärmeren schichten gibt es leider nicht in unseren pfützen  und wenn sind diese minimal.
jede ströhmung und fischbewegung arbeiten gegen eine wärmere wasserschicht.



			
				Gartenträumer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grunde sollte auch nur der Skimmer über den Winter in Betrieb sein.



und genau damit kühlst du das wasser noch mehr aus  
der skimmer gehört runter gebogen und sollte dann als mittelwasser abgang zum filter benutzt werden.


----------



## rut49 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo, Teuchfreunde!
Hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht von mir zu diesem Thema: Habe mir im Baumarkt ein Gerät (für Aquarien) incl. Sprudelstein für ca. 10 Euro gekauft. Den habe ich an einer vor Regen- u. Spritzwasser geschützten Stelle aufgestellt und ab morgens 7 Uhr für ca. 4Std. laufen lassen. Nachmittags dann nochmal für 2Std. Der Sprudelstein lag ca. 15cm über dem Boden. Tiere und Pflanzen haben überlebt, das Wasser war klar,  und es war immer eine kleine eisfreie Stelle auf der Wasseroberfläche . Ob alles nur gut funktionierte , weil kein "richtiger" Winter da war? Ich werde es in diesem Jahr genauso machen und abwarten!

                          Mit freundl. Grüßen aus dem Lipperland
                                      Regina


----------



## herbi (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

@ All

Danke für diesen tollen Tread!


Habe auch eine Belüfterpumpe laufen, 2 x 1000 l / h ( ist das zu viel ? )

Was macht Ihr gegen das Kondenswasser in den Schläuchen!? Habe Angst das mir das bei Frost einfriert und keine Luft mehr raus kommt!! ( Möchte diese im Winter als Eisfreihalter nutzen! )

Meine Pumpe steht im Keller! Sehe hier auch das Problem ( Warme Luft wird angesaugt und ins Freie transportiert !! )


Soll ich den Luftsprudler jetzt schon 24 std. laufen lassen oder erst bei Frost!!???


Über zahlreiche Antworten und vorallem hilfreiche Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin
ich habe mir für den Winter einen kleinen Luftsprudler mit Styroporeisfreihalter zugelgt. Leistung 100 l/h
Dieser wird wenn die Filteranlage abgebaut wird, angeschlossen. 
Der kleine Sprudler soll hier nichts belüften, sondern nur ein wenig blubbern, damit wenn wir denn mal einen Winter bekommen ein kleines Loch im Eis bleibt.

@Herbi, 2000l/h sind schon nicht wenig, nur um das Wasser am zufrieren zu hindern....
Kondenswasser hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, war aber bisher kein Problem. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## owl-andre (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallöchen-ist es eigentlich egal ob die Pumpe 24 std. durcharbeitet?oder sollte ich ihr mal Pausen gönnen?Filterpumpe/Bachlauf habe ich alles abgeknippst,so mit arbeitet nur noch die Luftpumpe.


----------



## herbi (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Servus Andre,

also ich lasse die Pumpe bei Frost 24 Std. laufen, bei den jetzigen Temperaturen  läuft diese nur Nachts.

Ich denke das solche Pumpen für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind.Das soll nicht heißen das sie nicht kaputt gehen kann!

Allerdings habe ich für meine nicht viel Geld bezahlt so das ich ohne weiteres, wenn sie kaputt gehen sollte, eine neue kaufen kann.

Ersatzpumpe ist auch vorhanden


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Moin. 

Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen würde *ich* so einen Sprudler gar nicht laufen lassen. Das Wasser ist so kühl, dass es genug Sauerstoff binden kann.
Am Besten wäre der Betrieb m.M.n. mit einer Art Frostwächter... dann verpasst man nicht das Timing. 
Ging mir ehemals so, als ich noch unbedingt ein Loch im Eis haben wollte.
Einen Abend mal nicht Wetterbericht geguckt und schon war das Eis da und dummer Weise hielt es sich bis zum Frühjahr. 
War das erste Jahr ohne Loch im Eis und trotzdem haben die Fische überlebt.  
Seitdem muss es im Winter ohne Loch gehen. 
Vom Skimmer nehm ich nur den Kopf ab, der Rest bleibt im Teich. Filteranlage (gepumpt) wird abgeschalten und eingemottet.


----------



## owl-andre (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eigentlich egal,wo ich den Sprudelstein hinlege?Hatte irgendwo gelesen,das ich ihn im Winter nicht knapp(ca20cm.) über den Boden legen soll,da die Temp. dort durcheinander kommt.


Moin,gibt es hierzu evtl. noch andere Erfahrungen?Wäre Nett


----------



## Buratino (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo Andre,
in den Sommermonaten schicke ich über eine Hi- Blow 50 den Sauerstoff über die Bodenabläufe direkt in den Teich (2x) und in jede Filterkammer (8x).  Ab Oktober (entspr. der Außentemp.) werden die Sprudelsteine im Teich abgesperrt und nur noch der Filter mit einer Hi- Blow 30 versorgt. Die Bodenabläufe werden geschlossen und vom Skimmer wird das Oberteil abgenommen, Wasserentnahme für den Filter dann in ca. 30cm Höhe nur noch. Die gesamte Pumpenleistung wird von 22000l/h auf 6000l/h reduziert. Der Bachlauf ist komplett abgeschaltet, die 6000l/h laufen jetzt nur noch durch den vorher winterfest gemachten Pflanzenfilter. Durch den Einlauf aus dem Pflanzenfilter wird die Wasseroberfläche leicht bewegt und somit eisfrei gehalten. Habe damit in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In meinem kleinen Teich hatte ich auch schon mal eine kleine zusätzliche Aqua- Pumpe angeschlossen (3Abgänge), allerdings hatte ich das Problem mit dem Einfrieren der Schläuche bei starken Frostgraden.   Habe dann die Eisschicht vorsichtig angebohrt und  dann mit einer anderen Pumpe den Wasserstand um 10cm gesenkt. Die dadurch entstandene Luftschicht zwischen Wasser und Eis hat tieferes Durchfrieren des Teiches verhindert und alle Fische sind gut über den Winter gekommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hi,

sorry dass ich dieses ältere Thema nochmal aufwärme, ich bin leider immer noch nicht schlauer geworden  

Nun meine Fragen an euch:

1. Sollte der Belüftungsstein 

- nur in den Teich

- nur in den Filter

- oder beides ?


2. Wenn in den Teich dann welche Tiefe (Frühj.-Herbst) ? 

- tiefste Stelle

- oder Hälfte ?


3. Gibts eine Empfehlung wie viel L Sauerstoff pro 1000L Teichinhalt ?


4. Sollte die Sauerstoffzufuhr permanent 24h laufen ?


5. ist es nun richtig im Winter zusätzlich zu belüften oder nur nen Styro mit Ansaugrohr ?

 Ich freu mich auf eure Meinung


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hi Ralf,

also ich hab die Blubbersteine nur im Filter.

Das man irgendwie von Sauerstoffanreicherung bei der Zusammensetzung find ich pers. übertrieben....... 

Meine Blubbersteine im Filter laufen 24h durch.......

Ich hab mal gelernt das der entsprechende Gasaustausch Normalerweise bei ausreichender Wasserbewegung an der Oberfläche stattfindet. Laase mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


Wenn im Teich, dann im Winter so ca. 10-20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Green Hornet (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo erst einmal,

meine Frage zum Teichlüfter ist:
wie lange soll ein Teichlüfter am Tag eingeschaltet sein?,
Stundenweise, 12 oder 24 Std. am Tag, bzw. ist zuviel Sauerstoff schädlich ?

Ich habe in meinen Mini Teich (120L) ein Heissner Teichbelüfter 200 l/h, 2,5W installiert,
nach ca. zwei Wochen war das Wasser schon wieder sehr trüb.
Teichpflanzen (in Teicherde) habe ich gepflanzt. 
Meinen Springbrunnen habe ich abgeschaltet weil ich gelesen habe das daduch die Mikrorganismen getötet werden.

Grüsse
G.Hornet


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter, ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr*

Hallo,


Green Hornet schrieb:


> meine Frage zum Teichlüfter ist:
> wie lange soll ein Teichlüfter am Tag eingeschaltet sein?,


Nach dem was du weiter unten schreibst würde ich sagen, du brauchst den überhaupt nicht.


Green Hornet schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen Mini Teich (120L) ein Heissner Teichbelüfter 200 l/h, 2,5W installiert,
> nach ca. zwei Wochen war das Wasser schon wieder sehr trüb.
> Teichpflanzen (in Teicherde) habe ich gepflanzt.


Benutz mal die Forensuche zum thema Teicherde.

Der Teichbelüfter bringt zwar Sauerstoff ins Wasser, treibt aber auch CO2 aus. Das CO2 benötigen die Pflanzen, daher ist zuviel Bewegung im Wasser meist nicht so gut. Sauerstoff im Wasser wird zu einem Teil von den Pflanzen erzeugt, zum anderen Teil über die Wasseroberfläche aufgenommen. Hierbei ist eine leichte Wellenbewegung besser, als ein Blubbern oder Sprudeln. Da die Pflanzen im Wasser den Sauerstoff nicht benötigen sondern erzeugen, bringt dir auch der Teichbelüfter keine Vorteile.



Green Hornet schrieb:


> Meinen Springbrunnen habe ich abgeschaltet weil ich gelesen habe das daduch die Mikrorganismen getötet werden.


Naja, Kleinstlebewesen, die einen Ritt durch Pumpe und Springbrunnen machen sind davon sicherlich nicht begeistert. Viele Pflanzen mögen es auch nicht besprenkelt zu werden. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass in einem 120L Becken ein Springbrunnen und ein Teichbelüfter drin sind, stele ich mir das sehr unruhig vor. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------

